# Thermacell???



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Anyone out there have one of these? They have been pushing these on the outdoor shows lately and have caught my eye. Does it work? Does it work on other annoying bugs other than mosquitoes?
Allen


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

I have never used one but I have heard a lot of excellent reviews by those that use them, not sure if it does all insects or not?


----------



## yotee (Oct 10, 2008)

I took one to Alberta in May of '06, bear hunt. YES they do work! There is a little odor, but it didn't seem to bother the bears.


----------

